
Show HN: A hip-hop business newsletter worth your time - runciedan
https://trapital.substack.com/welcome
======
runciedan
I'm happy to announce that my hip-hop business newsletter Trapital
([https://trapital.substack.com/welcome](https://trapital.substack.com/welcome)),
will now have my full-time focus. A number of my articles have resonated with
the tech community, like How Jay Z and Damon Dash's Split Still Impacts Hip-
Hop ([https://trapital.substack.com/p/how-jay-z-and-damon-dashs-
sp...](https://trapital.substack.com/p/how-jay-z-and-damon-dashs-split-still))
and How Hip-Hop Podcasts Will Adapt in the Streaming Era
([https://trapital.substack.com/p/how-hip-hop-podcasts-will-
ad...](https://trapital.substack.com/p/how-hip-hop-podcasts-will-adapt-in)).

I wrote a post yesterday about why I decided to make the move full-time
([https://trapital.substack.com/p/im-officially-full-time-
on-t...](https://trapital.substack.com/p/im-officially-full-time-on-
trapital)). I'm excited to put out more content and continue building on the
momentum that's been created. Hope you enjoy the content and consider signing
up for the newsletter!

------
cphoover
I thought this was about james halliday.
[https://github.com/substack](https://github.com/substack)

